# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  La falta de agua mata a un niño cada 3 segundos

## Embalses

La falta de agua mata a un niño cada 3 segundos

          La falta de higiene y problemas derivados de la falta del agua causa la muerte de un niño cada tres segundos en el Mundo, así lo ha asegurado el director de la Oficina de Naciones Unidas de apoyo al Decenio Internacional para la Acción 'Agua, fuente de vida', Carlos Fernández-Jáuregui.            

En el marco de su intervención en el IV Congreso Nacional de Periodismo Sanitario, celebrado en Zaragoza, Jáuregui recordó que, en todo el mundo, "1.200 millones de personas no tienen acceso a agua potable y 2.600 millones no acceden a saneamiento seguro". "De todas estas últimas, 100 millones se encuentran en Europa", aseveró. En su opinión, "en el mundo no existe un problema de escasez de agua, sino de infraestructuras adecuadas". 
"El agua ha pasado de ser una fuente de vida a convertirse en muchos casos en un instrumento político para obtener votos", insistió el experto que abogó por convertir el líquido elemento en "fuente de cooperación y no de conflicto". 
Jáuregui señaló que, teniendo en cuenta que para el año 2030 se prevé una población mundial de 8.300 millones de personas, será necesario priorizar la gestión del agua. 
Además de definir estrategias "enfocadas a intervenir sobre temas como el saneamiento que, aunque no resulte muy atractivo, ni genere muchos votos, aumenta la esperanza de vida de las personas".

http://www.deminorias.com/noticia.php?ID=17172

----------


## REEGE

Consumo aproximado de agua por persona/día Actividad Consumo de agua 
Lavar la ropa 60-100 litros 
Limpiar la casa 15-40 litros 
Limpiar la vajilla a máquina 18-50 litros 
Limpiar la vajilla a mano 100 litros 
Cocinar 6-8 litros 
Darse una ducha 35-70 litros 
Bañarse 200 litros 
Lavarse los dientes 30 litros 
Lavarse los dientes (cerrando el grifo) 1,5 litros 
Lavarse las manos 1,5 litros 
Afeitarse 40-75 litros 
Afeitarse (cerrando el grifo) 3 litros 
Lavar el coche con manguera 500 litros 
Descargar la cisterna 10-15 litros 
Media descarga de cisterna 6 litros 
Regar un jardín pequeño 75 litros 
Riego de plantas domésticas 15 litros 
Beber 


Ésta es la estimación del gasto de agua sacado en Wikipedia, y que creo que deberiamos ser más responsables con el uso de un bien tan preciso y necesario.
Un saludo y MIREMOS POR EL AGUA. :Mad:

----------


## ben-amar

> Consumo aproximado de agua por persona/día Actividad Consumo de agua 
> Lavar la ropa 60-100 litros 
> Limpiar la casa 15-40 litros 
> Limpiar la vajilla a máquina 18-50 litros 
> Limpiar la vajilla a mano 100 litros 
> Cocinar 6-8 litros 
> Darse una ducha 35-70 litros 
> Bañarse 200 litros 
> Lavarse los dientes 30 litros 
> ...


Reege, estoy contigo en que hay que mirar por el agua, no porque la veamos pasar quiere decir que sobra sino mas bien al contrario. 
Lo que no entiendo es eso del consumo aproximado por persona y dia: 
¿30 l en limpiarse los dientes? ó 60 l en lavar la ropa; eso es de todos los vecinos?
¿de donde son esos datos de consumo? :Mad:

----------


## Salut

Este hilo no me parece nada correcto ponerlo en el subforo de sequía, puesto que el problema no es porque falte el recurso, sino porque falta la infraestructura para que dicho recurso sea aprovechable en las condiciones de salubridad adecuadas.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Creo que son medias xq en otro sitio que lo miro yo salen 200L para lavar la ropa.

----------


## Salut

^^ Existe un manual para medir la huella hídrica:

http://www.waterfootprint.org/downlo...Manual2009.pdf

----------

